# Eigene LiveCD



## Dennis Wronka (22. Mai 2006)

*Infos zur Umfrage in diesem Post!*

Wer sich schon immer mal eine eigene LiveCD bauen wollte der sollte sich mal die Linux Live Scripts ansehen.
Ich teste grad ob man damit auch ein komplettes System mit allem drum und dran auf DVD packen kann. Mein System braucht zur Zeit ca. 6.5GB (mit allem was man braucht und noch mehr) und hat jetzt also ISO knapp 2.6GB. Was sich dabei als Hindernis herausstellen koennte koennte /usr sein, denn das Image davon hat ueber 2GB und somit muss ich die DVD mit UDF brennen, und da weiss ich nicht ob das von den Live-Scripts unterstuetzt wird. Aber sobald die letzten 25% fertig geroestet sind werd ich mal testen und dann meine Erfahrungen hier festhalten.
Mit den Live Scripts wurde uebrigens auch Slax gebaut, eine auf Slackware basierende LiveCD.

Nachtrag: Irgendwie will der das Ding nicht booten. Mir scheint als haette meine DVD-RW hier ein paar Probleme, weil irgendwie kann ich die auch nicht mounten. Naja, ich werd das spaeter nochmal mit einer normalen DVD-R probieren und dann mal schauen.


----------



## Dr Dau (22. Mai 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nachtrag: Irgendwie will der das Ding nicht booten. Mir scheint als haette meine DVD-RW hier ein paar Probleme, weil irgendwie kann ich die auch nicht mounten. Naja, ich werd das spaeter nochmal mit einer normalen DVD-R probieren und dann mal schauen.


Ist gut möglich dass es an der DVD-RW liegt.
Dieses Problem hatte ich auch bei meinen ersten Versuchen bezüglich Slipstream.
Eine CD-RW wollte sich partout nicht booten lassen, mit einer CD-R hingegen hat es dann problemlos geklappt.  

Für das Linux Live Script dürfte mein Server wohl alles andere als geeignet sein (zu langsam, zu kleine HDD und kein GUI ^^ ), aber SLAX könnte evtl. mal ein Blick wert sein. 
Vorher sollte ich aber erstmal gucken ob ich nicht schon irgendwo eine SLAX CD rumfliegen habe..... die beiden Seiten kommen mir nämlich bekannt vor. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Mai 2006)

Also von CD-RW kann ich booten, das ist nicht das Problem.
Ich hab eher das Gefuehl, dass entweder die DVD-RW nicht richtig gebrannt wurde oder mit der Disc was nicht okay ist. Wie gesagt, ich kann die ja nichtmal mounten.
Naja, werd gleich einfach mal eine DVD-R opfern und schauen ob es damit geht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Juni 2006)

So, nach knapp einem Monat moechte ich diesen Thread nochmal aus der Senke fischen (was da alles drin rumschwimmt, das ist ja ekelig...  ) und kurz mal ueber Fortschritte berichten.
Im Zuge meines Projektes zur Automatisierung der LFS-Installation war dann natuerlich auch eine nette, kleine LiveCD angedacht. Da das System was bei mir aktuell das System belebt ja doch etwas zu gross und aufgeblasen fuer eine solche CD waere habe ich also nach einem der (vielen, vielen, vielen) Tests mal die Live-Scripts ueber das soeben kompilierte System gejagt. Dabei kam ein nettes, lediglich ca. 200MB kleines, CD-Image heraus.
Da das ganze ja nun auch nicht auf nur auf meinem Rechner laufen soll ist der naechste Scrhitt den Kernel modular zu stricken und beim Boot alle noetigen Module laden zu lassen.
Da ich mir nun dachte, dass es vielleicht allgemein interessant sein koennte wie man sich eine eigene LiveCD stricken kann, die eben auf die eigenen Beduerfnisse angepasst ist, z.B. mit schicken Security-Tools wie Nessus oder nMap  , setze ich jetzt einfach mal eine Umfrage hier rein ob ein Tutorial zur Erstellung einer LiveCD Anklang finden wuerde.

Hier mal kurz was ich mir dazu ueberlegt habe:

Kurze Informationen wie die eigene Distribution angepasst werden muss um als LiveCD zu funktionieren.
Dabei kann ich natuerlich nicht auf alle Details eingehen, ich hab ja nicht die Moeglichkeit mit allen Distributionen zu testen. Daher wird dieser Teil eher recht allgemein gehalten sein, wichtig ist er aber dennoch da es ansonsten zu unschoenen Fehlern kommen kann.
Unterschiede bei einer LiveCD fuer den eigenen Rechner und einer LiveCD die auch auf anderen Rechnern funktionieren soll.
Dazu kann ich bisher noch nicht viel sagen, da dies genau der Part ist mit dem ich mich jetzt beschaeftigen werde. Das ganze koennte recht umfangreich werden. Auch auf Einschraenkungen werde ich hier hinweisen, denn eine LiveCD mit i686-Binaries wird nicht auf einem 386er oder gar auf einem Pentium 1 laufen. Und dass eine LiveCD die auf einem normalen PC erstellt wurde nicht auf einem Sparc oder Alpha laufen sollte duerfte eigentlich klar sein.
Informationen zur Funktionsweise der Linux-Live-Scripts und der daraus resultierenden LiveCD.
Kurze Erklaerung wie man mit Hilfe der Linux-Live-Scripts das CD-Image erstellt.
Hier wird es hauptsaechlich um SquashFS und UnionFS gehen, und was mir halt sonst noch so dazu einfaellt.
Einfuehrung wie man nachtraeglich Programme einbindet.
Nachtraegliche Erstellung eigener Module kann manchmal nicht uninteressant sein. So kann man im Grunde auf der Basis des selben Images leicht verschiedene LiveCDs fuer verschiedene Zwecke bauen.
Ob die Reihenfolge die gleiche wie oben sein wird ist noch unklar, ausserdem koennte auch durchaus noch was hinzukommen.

Ich stimme uebrigens einfach mal fuer Ja, da ich zum einen durchaus Interesse hab dieses Tutorial zu schreiben, zum anderen aber auch weil ich nicht immer erst klicken will um das derzeitige Ergebnis zu sehen.


----------

